# Defining the blues



## harrythebat (Sep 30, 2012)

Blue Pearl Shrimp (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue) Sort of an odean Blue

Blue Velvet Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda) More blue than Blue Pearls

Blue Rili is from the Red Rili.

Blue Dream is I believe are a higher grade of Blue Rili shrimp.

Blue Diamond is what I believe are from Chocolate shrimps and are not always true?

Carbon Rili are from Rili as well and have some black to them.

The rest never heard of them.


----------



## poormanisme (Jul 19, 2012)

If you got blue dreams from Nick(Speedie) they are a very high grade blue velvet per speedie. Here are my blue dreams.
























thanks,
Scott


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Oops, forgot some:

Aura blue
Blueberry

I invited Speedie to take a look at the thread. Hopefully he'll be able to help.


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

don't forget blue star and blue wizard too LOL


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Never heard of those. There sure are a lot of blue shrimp strains!


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I've heard blue wizards are another name for blue diamonds, but I may be wrong.
I'm most curious to hear what the difference is between blue diamonds and fantasy blues. (think you missed fantasy blues).


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

i have a blue shrimp but theyre bluer than blue pearls and have darker blue spot on the back and tail. ill post a pic tonight


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

What strain is pretty much considered the bluest strain ATM? Dream blue?


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've been working on stabilizing the sapphire blue color from my blue diamond line. since they aren't true breeding. my color has been getting better and better.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I only have experience with the ones I've sold: Can't speak for the rest

Blue Dreams - very high grade Blue Velvet
Blue Velvet - lower grade blue neos that exhibit red spots on head and tail as juveniles and usually fade away
Blue Diamonds - originated from Chocolate Neos


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

these are my blue pearl shrimp or i think they are. They were together in the same tank with the red rilis for 1 whole year and then i seperated them.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay, so this is lineage from least to most blue:

Wild Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis > blue pearl

Wild Neocaridina heteropoda > blue velvet > blue dream

Wild Neocaridina heteropoda > chocolate > blue diamond

Wild Neocaridina heteropoda > red cherry > red rili > blue rili > blue dream(?)

Wild Neocaridina heteropoda > red cherry > red rili > carbon rili

_________________________________________________________

We're missing these:

Blue jelly
Blue fairy
Blue lazer
Blueberry
Blue wizard
Blue star
Fantasy blue
Deep blue
Aura blue


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't. But I would add Orange Eye Blue Tigers (caridina) and blue bee shrimp (paracaridina) to the list.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

There is also the cobalt blue shrimp I've seen sold here on Tpt .


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

garfieldnfish said:


> I don't. But I would add Orange Eye Blue Tigers (caridina) and blue bee shrimp (paracaridina) to the list.


Those are already pretty well documented:










I'm hoping to make something similar for neos.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Apparently, cobalt is another name for the blueberry shrimp, N. palmata. They are born brown and may or may not turn blue as adults.


----------

